
Blockchains Will Replace Networks with Markets - uptown
https://twitter.com/i/moments/877542659891396608
======
sharemywin
This article seems to make the statement that most of the value is in making
the rules and how they change versus enforcing the rules. Which(enforcing) is
what the author says crypto does.

[https://www.oii.ox.ac.uk/blog/the-blockchain-paradox-why-
dis...](https://www.oii.ox.ac.uk/blog/the-blockchain-paradox-why-distributed-
ledger-technologies-may-do-little-to-transform-the-economy/)

------
al2o3cr
I, for one, do not welcome our new Chinese mining pool overlords.

